# Any experience with Radha brand eo?



## lenarenee (Nov 3, 2015)

A neighbor wants me to make some soap and gave me a 4 oz bottle of Radha lemon essential oil (cold pressed from the rind) and a 4 oz bottle of peppermint.  When she told me the price she paid for them, I was floored - $13.95 for lemon eo? :shock:  And the peppermint was less. I told her I doubted they were unadulterated oils at that price.

She brought them over today; she said they smelled weak and told me to "just use more" in the soap.  To me they smell like scented alcohol.

Has anyone used Radha eo, or know anything about the company?


----------



## Spice (Nov 3, 2015)

I visited the website for this vendor: http://radhabeautyproducts.com/products/100-pure-lavender-oil. 
I used lavender-oil because I know more of it, 13.89 for 4 oz of lavender essential oil is cheap. That makes me wonder.  Lemon essential oil is not that expensive.
Are you using your own oils to make the soap?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Nov 3, 2015)

I can't say anything about lemon and peppermint but the lavender EO is the real stuff. I tested it on an analytical chemistry instrument. I found nothing in it that isnt supposed to be in it.

Here's the link to the thread where I talk about it.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showpost.php?p=541495&postcount=20

The stuff I talk about in that post are the different chemicals that make up the essential oils. You can read the whole post where I compare two types of eucalyptus as well.


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 3, 2015)

Spice said:


> I visited the website for this vendor: http://radhabeautyproducts.com/products/100-pure-lavender-oil.
> I used lavender-oil because I know more of it, 13.89 for 4 oz of lavender essential oil is cheap. That makes me wonder. Lemon essential oil is not that expensive.
> Are you using your own oils to make the soap?


 
It's been a while since I ordered Lemon eo because of the severe lemon shortage a couple years ago, but $14 for 4 ounces is way less than Mountain Rose Herbs and Edens Botanicals - they're about 13 an ounce.


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 3, 2015)

galaxyMLP said:


> I can't say anything about lemon and peppermint but the lavender EO is the real stuff. I tested it on an analytical chemistry instrument. I found nothing in it that isnt supposed to be in it.
> 
> Here's the link to the thread where I talk about it.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you galaxy! That bodes well for the other eo's!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Nov 3, 2015)

It does smell lighter than the french lavender now foods EO though. But, I did a blend with it and it soaped well and the scent came through pretty good at 3%. 

ETA: The blend was 20% now foods lavender and 80% Radha lavender


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 23, 2015)

Made 5 lbs of peppermint soap with the Radha brand. Supplemented it with spearmint and rosemary because it just needed the boost, and it worked well. However, oob it's thin and slightly chemical smelling.  

Last year I used my fave peppermint eo (Mountain Rose Herbs) and the house smelled like peppermint for weeks after. This year - with twice the soap....no lingering smell.


----------

